# Lectura de condensadores especiales



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola amigos, últimamente me asalta la duda de cómo se leen estos condensadores que llevan un número seguido de una letra, como J ó K.
Me han comentado que se leen igual que los condensadores cerámicos, y la letra es la tolerancia, 
pero no se si lo he malentendido

Alguien puede ayudarme?

Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Codificación mediante letras*

Este es otro sistema de inscripción del valor de los condensadores sobre su cuerpo. En lugar de pintar unas bandas de color se recurre también a la escritura de diferentes códigos mediante letras impresas.

A veces aparece impresa en los condensadores la letra "K" a continuación de las letras; en este caso no se traduce por "kilo", o sea, 1000 sino que significa cerámico si se halla en un condensador de tubo o disco.

Si el componente es un condensador de dieléctrico plástico (en forma de paralelepípedo), "K" significa tolerancia del 10% sobre el valor de la capacidad, en tanto que "M" corresponde a tolerancia del 20% y "J", tolerancia del 5%.

-------------------------------------------
*LETRA*    |  *TOLERANCIA*
-------------------------------------------
 M .......  |   +/- 20%
-------------------------------------------
 K .......  |    +/- 10%
-------------------------------------------
 J  ........  |    +/- 5%
------------------------------------------- 

Detrás de estas letras figura la tensión de trabajo y delante de las mismas el valor de la capacidad indicado con cifras. Para expresar este valor se puede recurrir a la colocación de un punto entre las cifras (con valor cero), refiriéndose en este caso a la unidad microfaradio (μF) o bien al empleo del prefijo "n" (nano faradio = 1000 pF).


Ejemplo: un condensador marcado con 0,047  J  630 tiene un valor de 47000 pF = 47 nF, tolerancia del 5% sobre dicho valor y tensión máxima de trabajo de 630 v. También se podría haber marcado de las siguientes maneras: 4,7n  J  630, o 4n7  J  630.

Sinceramente espero que le sirva estos datos

Que le vaya bien

Manuel


----------



## chacarock (Jul 13, 2009)

gracias , yo tambien tenia esa duda, un saludo


----------



## rtelles (Oct 12, 2009)

que lectura tiene un condensador con el codigo 1j104j sera 100nf +/-5%


----------



## sfg88 (Oct 12, 2009)

Espero que te sirva esto



Saludos


----------



## djchr (Jun 4, 2010)

Saludos cordiales.

Tengo una duda en la siguiente lectura de este capacitor:

Aparece asi:
2000V 223J MEPP

Que significa lo que sigue despues de los 2000voltios??
Gracias


----------



## djchr (Jun 5, 2010)

Asumo también que la J es tolerancia del 5%, pero entonces esos 223 que son? picoF, nanoF?? o que quiere decir esa info??...

Alguien que me aclare la duda?, muchas gracias.


----------



## nando143 (May 27, 2015)

Hola, tengo un capacitor que dice así: CL21 400v2u2j. Es de poliester y es de 400v pero no sé de cuantos uF es, lo que me complica es la "u" que está metida.

de Cuantos uF es?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2015)

Hasta ahora parece un capacitor de film de poliester metalizado

2u2 = 2,2 uF
400V = 400 Vdc
J = +/-5% de tolerancia


----------

